# Possible Fog as Projection Screen?



## CloseTheVoid

SO I've been very interested lately in having projections throughout our graveyard for floating ghosts and effects like that. I am already planning to have a simple pepper's ghost illusion like this one:




What I was interested in was using a fog machine as a large background screen to project images of ghosts floating around. My yard seems too big to attempt a screen for lots of floating ghosts so I was wondering if anyone had tips or success stories of projecting ghosts onto fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently it's doable. I found this company online that provides professional equipment for setting up a screen of fog for projections:

http://www.fogscreen.com/

Can't speak to their quality or reliability since I've not dealt with them. On the home haunter level, your biggest issue will be keeping the fog in one place long enough for a projection to be seen effectively. Unsuitable weather conditions can wreak havoc with use of fog for any purpose.

Also found a blog for someone who attempted to build a system from scratch:

http://www.finkbuilt.com/blog/diy-fog-screen/


----------



## The-Haunter

I built a fog wall system for a Halloween wedding I did a couple years ago was just a PVC tube with a slit cut in it filled with frozen water bottles suspended above. Think there is pics on my wedding website look under w.e.d Michigan on google and it should come up any questions just let me know and I'll try my best to answer


----------



## The-Haunter

Website is www.wedmi.com


----------



## MapThePlanet

I tried it a few years back. Never had really good luck with it. Always had an issue with wind. The slightest breeze and it messes things up. Had an issue condensation as well in the tube and it would drip water out the holes (I didn't do a slit). It needed to be pretty dense and very consistent for a projection to look correct on it, so I felt defeated and went a different route....I built a frame work for a rear projector, pretty basic square shape, the front (facing the people) was black scrim material, the a white sheet behind it. the projected image hits the white fist for a good reflection the goes through the black for a better contrast.


----------



## pyro jerry

*Fog screen*

The Disney fog screen uses high pressure liquid nitrogen instead of a fog machine.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I swear it smells like fog juice in pirates near that screen effect but having worked with Liquid Nitrogen, I can see that too.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I've used something similar but it was with floating heads talking! It worked really well with a globe or something close to that!


----------



## R. Lamb

I have worked with this and it can be done but, to really make it work you have to keep it small. Unless, of course you are Disney.


----------



## typoagain

I thought about trying to project flames on fog. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Tai95

I think you would need a rather large fog machine and full cooperation from the weather to pull this off. On the other hand I have been to some clubs where they use haze machines and those things can fill a place with smoke thick enough to set off fire alarms.
Something like this may work.


----------

